# Satellite receiver as digital converter box



## 19jss58 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a Panasonic DirecTV satellite receiver gathering dust and am wondering if it could be be used as a digital converter box to get free over-the-air digital channels.

I configured it to work as it used to and found that it still gets a DirecTV signal and even a program guide. But since the card has expired, it won't show even free digital channels.

Yes, my HDTV has a built-in tuner so am currently using an external antennae to get free channels but it would still be nice to get some use out of the satellite receiver box if not for myself then for someone else.

Understand, it's not as if I'm attempting a hack to pirate DirecTV. Am only interested in recycling to get what's free anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since a satellite receiver operates on totally different frequencies than commercial TV, that would be no.


----------

